# Hallo suche Mountainbiker aus dem raum Wertheim



## Hambi (12. März 2011)

Hallo mein Name ist Joachim bin 33 jahre und  bin neu hier!
Ich suche Kontakt zu Mountainbiker aus der Nähe von Wertheim ,ich bin selbst neu nach Schollbrunn gezogen und würde gerne leute zum fahren finde aber auch das fahren ist neu für mich da ich ein Neueinsteiger bin.

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der ab und an mal mit mir fährt und mir wege zeigt !!!!


Gruß


----------



## MTB-Kai (19. März 2011)

Hallo Joachim,
da hast du dir zum Biken eine gute Region ausgesucht.
Hier im Spessart gibt es viele Möglichkeiten und auch für den Anfang sind viele
schöne Strecken möglich.
Ich komme aus der Nachbargemeinde Hasloch und bin auch hin und wieder in den Wäldern rund um Schollbrunn mit dem Bike unterwegs.
Bist du denn sonst sportlich, oder fängst du von null an?

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hambi (19. März 2011)

Hi Kai also eigentlich bin ich ein wenig Sportlich habe aber schon ewig nichts mehr getan aber mein Ergeiz recht groß daher aufgeben kenne ich nicht


----------



## MTB-Kai (20. März 2011)

Hallo Joachim,
hoffe du hast inzwischen schon mal ein paar Wege zum Biken gefunden.
Bin das nächste Wochenende zum Skifahren, aber danach kann ich dir in der
Umgebung gerne mal ein paar Strecken zeigen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Demburger (24. März 2011)

Hallo Joachim, hallo Kai,

bin zwar nicht aus Wertheim, aber aus Helmstadt und häufig mit dem Rad in den Wäldern in der Gegend unterwegs. Da ich auch relativ neu hier bin kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut aus und in der Gruppe fahren macht auch mehr Spass als alleine. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Möglichkeit zusammen ein paar Touren zu fahren.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Ben90 (28. Februar 2014)

Hiho zwar auch nicht direkt aus Wertheim aber Dertingen, kannst dich ja melden will auch wieder kompl durchstarten.
lg Ben


----------



## Hambi (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo wir können uns gerne zum fahren treffen fahre immer noch alleine 
Hat sich nie was ergeben


----------



## Ben90 (28. Februar 2014)

Klar gerne hast du denn FB oder Whatsapp?


----------



## Hambi (28. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht finde sich noch paar Leute zum fahren wäre super


----------



## Sch4f (1. März 2014)

Hambi schrieb:


> Vielleicht finde sich noch paar Leute zum fahren wäre super


Gern, würd mich gerne anschliesen...


----------



## Hambi (1. März 2014)

Hi woher kommst du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hambi (1. März 2014)

Hi woher kommst du


----------



## Sch4f (1. März 2014)

Hambi schrieb:


> Hi woher kommst du


Wohne in der nähe von frammersbach,...


----------



## bernd e (5. März 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Wohne in der nähe von frammersbach,...


 
Wo genau? Bin aus F-Bach.


----------



## Elmar43 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und würde mich sehr gerne anschließen zum MTB, fahre meist am Wochenende (Sa oder So) in Bettingen los und dann eben verschiedene Runden, so um die 40KM und ca. 1000HM, das sollte doch reichen.... . Bin allerdings ab nächsten Samstag eine Woche im schönen Südtirol zum MTB...  
Würde mich freuen wenn sich wer meldet

Gruß


----------

